# Ricompilazione pacchetti

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti... Ho un strano problema con emerge, mi chiede di ricompilare dei pacchetti ogni volta che aggiorno. Non capisco perche lo fa, oltre che ho anche un po di conflitti che non capisco come risolvere.

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/boost-1.55.0-r2:0/1.55.0::gentoo  USE="nls python threads -context -debug -doc -icu -mpi -static-libs -tools" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/librevenge-0.0.4::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-util/mdds-1.2.2:1/1.2::gentoo  USE="-doc -valgrind" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/libixion-0.11.1:0/0.11::gentoo  USE="-python -static-libs" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/liborcus-0.11.2:0/0.11::gentoo  USE="spreadsheet-model -python -static-libs -tools" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820:0.5::gentoo  USE="-man -static-libs {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1::gentoo  USE="branding cups dbus gnome gtk (-aqua) -bluetooth (-coinmp) -collada -debug -eds (-firebird) -gltf -googledrive -gstreamer -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde (-libressl) -mysql -odk -pdfimport -postgres -quickstarter (-telepathy) {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

Total: 7 packages (7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/libusb:1

  (dev-libs/libusb-1.0.19-r1:1/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=dev-libs/libusb-1.0.19:1[udev(+),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (virtual/libusb-1-r2:1/1::gentoo, installed)

                                                     

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                                   ^^^^^^^^^^               

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                          ^^^^^^^^^^               

virtual/libgudev:0

  (virtual/libgudev-230:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    virtual/libgudev:=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    =virtual/libgudev-230[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    virtual/libgudev:0/0=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

app-text/xmlto:0

  (app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1[text(+)] required by (x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                       

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                           ^^^^^^^^^^               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^^^^               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^^^^               

virtual/libusb:1

  (virtual/libusb-1-r2:1/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    virtual/libusb:1[udev,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^               

    =virtual/libusb-1-r2[udev,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^               

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

dev-libs/boost:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-util/boost-build-1.62*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai mascherato to dev-util/boost-build-1.62 (controlla /etc/portage/package.mask)?

----------

## Massimog

non ho niente

```
 

###############################

## Aggiornamento a Gnome3 #####

###############################

#=net-libs/libsoup-2.42.3.1

#=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.8.1

###############################

# problema con aggiornamenti ##

#=media-gfx/exiv2-0.24

################################

########## mesa ################

#=media-libs/mesa-10.2.8

#=x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.2-r1

#=x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.4-r3

###################################

#=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4

###################################

# per il blocco della compilazione #

#sys-fs/udev

#sys-fs/eudev

#sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration

#=virtual/udev-215

#=virtual/libudev-215-r1

###################################

#=net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.9

```

comunque se ci fai caso l'errore è strano perche non indica niente 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1::gentoo ( masked by: )
> 
> 

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E se provi a dare in emerge -pv =dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1 cosa dice portage?

----------

## Massimog

 *emerge -pv =dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1 wrote:*   

> [ebuild     U  ] dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1::gentoo [1.55.0-r1::gentoo] USE="-examples -python {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 82533 KiB
> 
> Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 82533 KiB
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per prima cosa prova a vedere se le 5 news che hai da leggere se ti suggeriscono qualcosa.

E provare ad aggiornare boost-build e anche boost singolarmente e poi provare a fare un update world?

```
# emerge -u boost-build boost

# emerge --with-bdeps y -uDNUa @world 
```

----------

## Massimog

dopo aver aggiornato mi chiede di tornare di nuovo alla versione precedente 

```

gentoo-laptop tani # emerge -u boost-build 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1::gentoo [1.55.0-r1::gentoo] USE="-examples -python {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 55733 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 55733 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1::gentoo

>>> Recording dev-util/boost-build in "world" favorites file...

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 1.17, 0.64, 0.44

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

gentoo-laptop tani # emerge --with-bdeps y -uDNUa @world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD~] dev-util/boost-build-1.55.0-r1::gentoo [1.62.0-r1::gentoo] USE="-examples -python {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/boost-1.55.0-r2:0/1.55.0::gentoo  USE="nls python threads -context -debug -doc -icu -mpi -static-libs -tools" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/librevenge-0.0.4::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-util/mdds-1.2.2:1/1.2::gentoo  USE="-doc -valgrind" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/libixion-0.11.1:0/0.11::gentoo  USE="-python -static-libs" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/liborcus-0.11.2:0/0.11::gentoo  USE="spreadsheet-model -python -static-libs -tools" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820:0.5::gentoo  USE="-man -static-libs {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1::gentoo  USE="branding cups dbus gnome gtk (-aqua) -bluetooth (-coinmp) -collada -debug -eds (-firebird) -gltf -googledrive -gstreamer -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde (-libressl) -mysql -odk -pdfimport -postgres -quickstarter (-telepathy) {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

Total: 8 packages (1 downgrade, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/libusb:1

  (dev-libs/libusb-1.0.19-r1:1/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=dev-libs/libusb-1.0.19:1[udev(+),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (virtual/libusb-1-r2:1/1::gentoo, installed)

                                                     

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                                   ^^^^^^^^^^               

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                          ^^^^^^^^^^               

virtual/libgudev:0

  (virtual/libgudev-230:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    virtual/libgudev:=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    =virtual/libgudev-230[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    virtual/libgudev:0/0=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

app-text/xmlto:0

  (app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1[text(+)] required by (x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                       

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                           ^^^^^^^^^^               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^^^^               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^^^^               

virtual/libusb:1

  (virtual/libusb-1-r2:1/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    virtual/libusb:1[udev,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^               

    =virtual/libusb-1-r2[udev,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^               

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

dev-libs/boost:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-util/boost-build-1.62*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] No

```

----------

## Massimog

pare che c'è un bug aperto qui https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554838#c39

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come workaround prova questo

----------

## Massimog

il problema l'ho risolto con il metodo del commento n 48 nel link del bug, mi sono rimasti solo questi conflitti 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                           ^^^^^^^^^^               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^^^^               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^^^^               

virtual/libgudev:0

  (virtual/libgudev-230:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    virtual/libgudev:=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    =virtual/libgudev-230[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

    virtual/libgudev:0/0=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

app-text/xmlto:0

  (app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1[text(+)] required by (x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                       

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                                   ^^^^^^^^^^               

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                          ^^^^^^^^^^               

Nothing to merge; quitting.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'output del comande

```
$ emerge -pv dev-qt/qtcore:4 virtual/libgudev
```

----------

## Massimog

il risultato è questo

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4::gentoo  USE="exceptions glib iconv ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu (-pch) -qt3support*" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libgudev-230::gentoo  USE="-introspection* -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 (Argument)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                            ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

virtual/libgudev:0

  (virtual/libgudev-230:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/libgudev (Argument)

  (virtual/libgudev-230:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    virtual/libgudev:=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    virtual/libgudev:0/0=[introspection] required by (media-gfx/shotwell-0.23.7:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

It might be possible to solve these slot collisions

by applying one of the following solutions:

   - dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4 (Change USE: +debug +aqua)

   - dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1 (Change USE: +debug +aqua)

   - dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2 (Change USE: +debug +aqua)

   - virtual/libgudev-230 (Change USE: +introspection)

   - dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1 (Change USE: +debug +aqua)

   - dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 (Change USE: +debug +qt3support +aqua)

```

c'è da attivare qualcuna sembra 

```

     Installed versions:  4.8.6-r4(4)(00:17:43 02/04/2016)(accessibility exceptions glib qt3support xv -aqua -cups -debug -egl -gtkstyle -mng -nas -nis -pch -tiff -trace -xinerama ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32") 5.6.2(5)^t(07:13:14 03/01/2017)(dbus gif png udev xcb -accessibility -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2 -gtkstyle -ibus -jpeg -libinput -test -tslib -tuio)

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok il messaggio ti dice che devi attivare la use flag qt3support per dev-qt/qtcore e introspection per virtual/libgudev.

Le hai disabilitate in /etc/portage/package.use?

Se no basta dare i comandi:

```
# echo "dev-qt/qtcore:4 qt3support" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# echo "virtual/libgudev introspection" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

